# Maple crotch



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I mill out a few pieces of maple crotch this morning. They are about 20" wide and 36" long. The figure is hard to see in a photograph, but they are very highly figured. Nice big feathers and heavy compression curl on the limb side. Even rough sawn I can imagine how cool they will looked sanded and finished.:cool2:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice, Daren. One of these days, I'll find some wood like that and be able to use it for my own purposes.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

i wish i could find a steady supply of wood like that haha


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

(click... click... click...) There's no place like the farm....

(click... click... click...) There's no place like the farm....

(click... click... click...) There's no place like the farm....

Another nice piece of wood...


----------

